# newbie here and a grannie^



## nannieanne (May 22, 2007)

Have joined as my lovely daughter, who has a gorgeous 3 year old, isn´t having any luck with getting a second baby. I feel so helpless and wonder what sort of help others ttc like to get from their mums. Godd luck everyone, Anne


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi Anne
How lovely that you have posted! welcome to FF!
I think most of us girls will agree that it is very often difficult for those around us to understand what we are going through. People say things to be kind but often it will rub us up the wrong way..phrases such as "relax it will happen" etc etc...
I know my mum feels utterley helpless like yourself but her support to me is invaluable. Anne, the fact that you have sought out a website like this speaks volumes. You are obviously a very kind, caring lady and your daughter is very lucky to have your support as I know lots of ladies on here dont have that support from their own mums.
Just carry on being there for her, let her sound off to you...cuddle her and let her know that whatever decisions she might make regarding treatment you will always be there to support her. If that means going along with her for appointments or looking after her little one if she needs it...
Otherwise, maybe you could get her to join FF herself if she is not already a member as FF is absolutely brilliant and she will make so many friends on here that understand what she is going through.
Lots of luck to you and your daughter and I have blown you some bubbles to get you started (they are a token of friendship and 7 is a very lucky number on here!)

love Pobby xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi Anne and welcome to the site 

You have found a fantastic site full of advice and support and wish your daughter loads of luck with everything.

I will leave you a couple of links to try out and may be of some information.

Secondary infertility..............http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=44.0

Starting out and diagnosis board...........http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=110.0

Good luck with everything

Kate xx​


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi *Anne* 

Kate has already given you some good links there, so I just wanted to welcome you to the site hun!

What a lovely thing to do for your daughter   

My mum and I are very close and I know that she wishes with all her heart that she could magically wave a wand and give us our dream baby - unfortunately, this is not possible, but just by being there for me, listening to me when I shout and scream, and holding me close when I sob, she is the best support I could ask for. She has also helped us out financially which is just a bonus really, the fact that she is there for me is the most important thing.

I am sure from your post that you are just like my mum!!!

Love and huge hugs
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## nannieanne (May 22, 2007)

I´m amazed there is no special area for men to chat about what they are feeling. Could a special area be started please as my son-in-law is feeling very down about the whole process and needs to talk to other men who have gone through this. Thanks


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF

There is a separate board for Male Factor Fertility Issues which is very popular. Perhaps your son-in-law would like to register and take a look...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=35.0

Take care
Natasha


----------



## nannieanne (May 22, 2007)

Hi, This isn´t really quite what I meant as these messages are largely about male infertility factors. My situation is that my daughter and son-in-law have a first child but no success after 2 years for a second and ALL tests are absolutely OK. The strain is telling on my son-in-law who feels he has no-one to turn to. They are about to embark on IVF and he wants to call it all off and stop at the one which has caused a major upset with my daughter. None of the sites I have browsed seem to have a message board for men to sound off about the whole stress regardless of which partner has the "problem".


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Perhaps you could look at the Mens chat area
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=89.0 I know they have chat room nights as well.
L x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks JJ1 
I was about to post about the mens Chat area, within the male factors board.
nannieanne glad youve found FF, I hope your Son in law is able to register and get support from other men within the FF community.
Wishing them  & 

~Dizzi~


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello

i cant direct your son in law the way to go but im sure somewhere on this site he will find the correct link

good luck x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I know from reading some of your previous posts from several months ago, that you were directed to the Secondary Infertility board but here's the link again...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=44.0

and there is also a sub-board (under Starting out & diagnosis) called "unexplained" which may be of interest...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=111.0

Perhaps it would be worth your daughter and son-in-law joining FF as members and then they can both search the boards for any relevant info they may find helpful. They may also like to join in any Chat Nights in the chat room.

If they are embarking on IVF then there is the IVF & ICSI boards which have lots of different threads for various hospitals/clinics so they can chat to others having treatment at the same place....
...and on top of that, there is also the Locations board where they might like to chat to others in there local areas.

Hope that helps
Natasha


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Anne,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi Nannieannie 
Of course men are always welcome on any part of the site. You son in law may feel a bit shy to start with, but there are other men chatting on here with the ladies on relevant boards, and they do have their own 'men's room' too.  One of the site founders is a man, Tony, there's nothing he  won't discuss  

Perhaps he would like a 'forum buddy', someone who can show them around the site, and help with any queries.  We could try to find him a male buddy if he would prefer it. 

Claire x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

nannieanne said:


> Hi, This isn´t really quite what I meant as these messages are largely about male infertility factors. My situation is that my daughter and son-in-law have a first child but no success after 2 years for a second and ALL tests are absolutely OK. The strain is telling on my son-in-law who feels he has no-one to turn to. They are about to embark on IVF and he wants to call it all off and stop at the one which has caused a major upset with my daughter. None of the sites I have browsed seem to have a message board for men to sound off about the whole stress regardless of which partner has the "problem".


Hi again

Have your daughter & son-in-law considered IUI as a first option before starting IVF ? If all their tests came back ok then IUI is far less invasive (and cheaper !) than IVF ?

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi, nannieannie, a belated welcome to Fertility Friends. 

I hope your Son-in-law and daughter find the support they need and I wish them loads of luck on their journey. 

C~x


----------

